# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Tifozët  e  Gjermanisë!

## bayern

Ta gezoni temen e re  :sarkastik:  

Europe's No. 1

*3 x World Cup ('54, '74, '90)
3 x Euro ('72, '80, '96)*

Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit,
Für das deutsche Vaterland!
Danach lasst uns alle streben,
Brüderlich mit Herz und Hand!
Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit,
Sind des Glückes Unterpfand.
Blüh im Glanze dieses Glückes,
Blühe, deutsches Vaterland!


Unity and Justice and Freedom
For the German Fatherland!
Let us all strive for these
Brotherly with heart and hand!
Unity and Right and Freedom
Are the pledge of happiness.
Bloom in the splendour of this happiness,
Bloom, my German Fatherland!

Te rinj edhe me prespektive. A do jene ne gjendje djemte pertej Rhinit te perserisin lavdine e kapiteneve Fritz Walter, Franc Beckenbauer edhe Lothar Mathaus?

Luajme ne shtepi, me uniforme te re, stadiume te reja edhe nje ekip kombetar totalisht te ri.

Para Gjermania.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

7 finale boterore dhe 5 europiane,se bashku me kupat e tua permendura me lart,mjaftojne tu tregojme edhe brezit tjeter,autokratorine ,dinastine,e nje ekipi qe mbart ketu e 50-vjet me radhe mentalitetin,karakterin e fituesit,te kampionit.
Brazilianet e bene futbollin magjik,por gjermanet i dhane saspens,e bene ta ndjekesh mes ethesh deri ne sekondat e fundit,me permbysjet e dhjetra rezultateve.
Ndeshje si Hungari-Gjermani 2-3 ne boterorin e 1954,Itali-Gjermani 4-3,ne boterorin e 1970,Gjermani-France 3-3(pen 4-2 per gjermanet),Argjentine-Gjermani 3-2 ne boterorin e 1986,i dhane futbollit pervec bukurise,spektaklit,edhe nuanca thriller.Ndeshje te paharruarra,te perjetesuara ne historine e topit te rrumbullaket,qe  ka ngjyrat tradicionale bardhe zi (jo PORTOKALLI),si ngjyra e fanelave te preferuara te Bayernit.



Ne evenimentet e medha,Gjermania eshte prezente si gjithmone,edhe kur nuk disponon super yjet e se kaluares,ashtu si ne boterorin e 2002.
Historia dhe pesha e rende e faneles,jane obligim dhe inkurajuese per cdo lojtar te nacionales.

Nuk munt te them me siguri nese djemte e Klinsman-it do jene kampionet e ardhshem,me siguri te plote mendoj se do jene nga ekipet favorit,per fitimin e titullit.

Bayern se fundi nuk me pelqen ajo mbyllja jote ,Para Gjermania,nuk me tingellon mire,me duket si e vjedhur nga trimat e malit ,Para Partizan.lol

Tradicionalen,DEUSCHLAND UBER ALLES!

----------


## bayern

Neser juajme nje miqesore ne Bratislave kunder Sllovakise. Ky mendohet te jete formacioni kryesor.
Kuriozitet, federata ka lejuar portjerin Jens Lehman te marre numrin vakant 9. Nr te cilin e kane veshur bombere si Voeller apo edhe Kirsten tashme e vesh portjeri fodull i Arsenalit i cili do jete portjeri titullar ne kete ndeshje miqesore.

----------------------------- Lehmann ------------------------------

-- Friedrich ------- Mertesacker ------- Sinkiewicz ----------------- Jansen ---

----------------------------- Ernst/Frings --------------------------------

------------- Deisler ----------------------------- Schweinsteiger ------------

-------------------------------- Ballack -------------------------------

----------------------- Kuranyi ------------ Podolski -----------------------

----------


## mad

kam përshtypjen se do kthehet në temë replike midis ju të dyve dhe grupit të Portokallisë...jo të Ponjës, Gjinit etj,....po të ktyre që i shef me postime vetëm kur ka ndeshje për kualifikim, se nëpër kupa dhe kampionate ka raste që edhe nuk kalojnë....

vallaj, do kisha ik me e pa at neshje, po i thone disa orë rradhë para ambasadës sllovake, për një dreq vize, që fundja ...e kan për detyrë të na e japin.... :ngerdheshje: 

shumë ftyra dhe emra të rinj kemi pa kto kohët e funit. me pak kujdes, le të bëhen ca experimentime, sa të filloje të konsolidohet grupi...

nuk ka nevojë për të përmendur emra, tituj dhe histori, se të gjithë, pak apo shumë, me adhurim apo me përbuzje, e dinë se për cilët është hapur dhe dedikuar kjo temë!

Një përshëndetje për të gjithë bashk-tifozët

{^_^}

----------


## Jonian

Une kam ndermend te bej nje EUROTRIP vitin qe vjen. Do te jem bashke me kusheririn tim.Plani eshte per te vizituar Gjermanine, Italine, Francen, Spanjen etj. (akoma te pavendosur). Do ta bejme nga qershori qe koincidon edhe me Boterorin. Themi te shkojme te shohim te pakten nje ndeshje nga te kampionatit.
Nese dikujt i pelqen ideja dhe eshte i interesuar te bashkohet me ne, me kontaktoni dhe bisedojme per te bere planet perfundimtare.

----------


## Emigranti

Meqe ra fjala Sllovakia fitoi 2-0. Po vazhdoi keshtu si zor te kemi Deutchland uber alles!
Nejse, suksese!

----------


## Davius

C'na gjeti dreqi e marte  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Gjermania luan shume dobet jasht fushes se vet, duket qe nuk arrin te bej lojen qe njifet, por kan fatin qe boterorin e kan ne shtepi dhe ajo do ndikoj shume per cdo gje.

----------


## DeuS

> Ta gezoni temen e reEurope's No. 1



Per Slovakine e kishe fjalen?
Vallai se do dilte dhe Slovakia NR1 (se nuk ja vle me e shkrujt me shkronja aq te medha), zor se do e besoja ndonjehere...Cfare nuk ndodh ne futboll keto dite!
Apo nuk ecni me teorine, qe kush mund kampionin, ze vendin e tij? 

Mos na permend perrallat e mocme shqiptare Bayerno, se ato ti ka pas treguar gjyshi vetem si rezultat qe te flesh gjume...tani je bere burre dhe flet e gjykon vete, realitetin...realitetin (oufff)   :pa dhembe:  

Te te rrasi dy petlla Slovakia...(no further comment)   :Mos:

----------


## bayern

Madheshtia nuk lexohet ne miqesore o shoku Deus. 
Numerohen kupat edhe venoset kush ka fitu ma shum.  :ngerdheshje: 

Mgjth te drejte ke turpi i sotem nuk haet as me buke e ska vere cabernet qe e gelltit. E kote te shfajsohem me faktin se pjesen e pare lujti Gjermania C se A edhe B ishin pushim.

Mbrojtja eshte vari gungen akoma me Woerns edhe me ca Jansen edhe ca Sankiewisz. Loje pergjithesisht e dobet edhe pa aspak shije nga Gjermanet. Ishte me te vertete nje spektakel i shemtuar. Ballack hije e vetes se vet. Ne sulm e nisi Klose edhe Asamoah edhe e bitisi Podolski edhe Kuranyi. Ne mesfushe akoma me Ernst edhe Shnajder qe na hapi zorret sot. Katastrofiku Lehman sot tregoi qe eshte ne gjendje kome. Tek penalltia u hodh ne te majte 3 sekonda para se te gjuante lojtari kurse ne golin e dyte nuk pati faj. Mbrojtja ishte nje bombe qe shperthente ne vazhdimesi nen fitilin Sllovaki. Thjesht turp. Me kete ekip cudite nuk kane te sosur edhe boterori ne Gjermani po merr ere zhgenjimi.

Mahhh hope dies last i thone.  :perqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

Normalisht mer qe eshte miqesore dhe s'e vej ne dyshim qe nuk kane dashur te luajne fort vete, por vallai mer grup, prape nuk haet as me buke e as me uje, humbje e tille...(eshte Slovaki mer)

Une aty te ngacmova pak per gallate...
Qellimi kryesor i atij postimi eshte turrfullimi i Xha Kokolkes kur ta lexoje...(lol)
Vdes, kur lexoj ato postimet qe pasojne prej tij! Me ngjan si Mujo Ulqinaku maje bustit por i shoqeruar abstraktisht me nje 'harpe' ne dore... :pa dhembe: 

Trroc muhabeti, Gjermania nuk eshte asgjekundi...ne krahasim me c'ka qene!
Prandaj lerini trofete se boll ja fshite pluhurin, por vini ne pece me uje te ftohte ne koke dhe lusni veten qe ai gjigandua juaj Klinsman, t'ju beje hajer...se nuk ka me trup se te degjenerojne ekipet afrikane ...ne shtepine tende! Te rrofshin trofete, luftrat e stadiumet!

----------


## kolombi

Ndeshjen nuk e pashe ,thjesht u informova telefonikisht,nga Bayerni.
Te them te drejten,nuk me pelqen te humb as ne miqesore,ndonese keto vitet e fundit na jane bere te shpeshta.
Ekipin do e kritikoj,kur te largohet kokeulur nga boterori i shtepise,tani do u jam vec kohe,eshte ekip i ri,ndoshta mes ketyre humbjeve,kokeverdhi Klinsman meson me shume se prej nje fitoreje.
Ndoshta meson ca ekzeplare tip Klose,Frings nuk meritojne fanelen e shenjte te nacionales.
Ndoshta!

Tani sa per pallen me lart,harroi ato barazimet qesharake me Maqedonine,harroi se para nja dy jave ja lame dopjo dyshin ne dore brenda ne cirkun e Amsterdamit.  :uahaha:

----------


## bayern

Sankiewicz - 19 vjec
Jansen - 19 vjec

Eksperimentet s'kane te sosur.

Megjithate nqs na kthehen te demtuarit nuk kemi ekip te keq.

----------------Kahn

Lahm--------Metzelder---Owomeyola-----Fridrich

---------------------------Haman lol ----------------

Shcweinsteinger------- ----Ballack------Deisler

----------------Podolski-------------------------

-------------------------Kuranyi-------------

----------


## inter_forever

Tani  sa  pashe  rastet  e  ndeshjes  se  gjermaneve. Nuk  jep  dot  gjykime   ,  por  me  ato  qe  thoshte  ''specialisti''  komentator  ,  gjermanet  kishin  probleme  ne  gjithe  repartet  .
Goli  pare  me  penallti ...i  dyti  parabol  mbi  portierin (Lehman   me duket  )...
Ballack  iu  anullua  nje  gol....
Nejse ...keto  ndeshje  per  nga  agonizmi  nuk  kane  asnje  lidhje  me  Boterorin  ,  ku  eshte  muhabet  tjeter....Por  Klisman  duhet  te  vendose  fomacionin  kryesor  ,  e  mos  te  ndryshoje   shume   lojtare  cdo  ndeshje    ,  se  nuk  stabilizon  dot  gje...

Nje  PROBLEM  tjeter  eshte  ''lufta''  midis  Kan  dhe  Leman  ...keto  dite  deklarata  te  Leman  ku  thoshte  se  << Kan  ka  shpresa  te  lozi  ne  boteror  vetem  po  u  demtova  une >> ....
Une  vazhdoj   me  mendimin  tim  qe  Leman  eshte  dobet  dhe  nuk  ka  nivelin  e  Kan  ...ndoshta  Kan  ka  moshe  te  madhe  ,  por  ka  me  shume   siguri  dhe  grinte...
Nejse...

----------


## Davius

*Kaiser Franz: German Momentum Lost*

9/5/2005 8:57:00 PM

*1990 World Cup-winning coach Franz Beckenbauer has accused Germany coach Jürgen Klinsmann of squandering the momentum gained by the national side at the Confederations' Cup.*  

Germany, beaten 2-0 in Bratislava by Slovakia on Saturday, have looked mediocre since the summer warm-up tournament displays against Argentina and Brazil and have come in for some serious criticism in the wake of this latest defeat.

On Monday, Beckenbauer told tabloid Bild: *"Its lucky we qualify automatically for the World Cup. Theres no defence, no goalscorer - just a lot of journeymen."*  The 1974 World Cup-winning skipper also castigated Klinsmann for playing Arsenal's Jens Lehmann in place of Bayern custodian Oliver Kahn - who went golfing instead. *"We just cant have the best goalkeeper off playing golf while we have an international match,*" said Der Kaiser. *"Next time, hes going swimming. The defence has to get used to playing with the goalkeeper. Jürgen is shying away from making a decision. I just find it sad that weve lost the momentum from the Confederations' Cup."*

With only nine months to go before the World Cup finals kick-off in Munich, Klinsmann claims he has plenty of time to continue experimenting. However, Beckenbauer's is just the most high-profile of a chorus of voices begging to differ. _Goal.com_
.........

Shkrimi eshte ne anglisht, por s'kisha kohe te perkthej, por fati i mire qe te gjithe ju si: Kolombi, Bayern, Deus, Del Monako, flitni dhe kuptoni english mendoj se mund t'ju hyje ne pune per debat.

Respekte.

----------


## kolombi

Kajzeri eshte mese i plote ne ato qe thote me lart.Gjeti dhe kohen e pershtashme per zgjimin e enderruesit Klinsman,venia e te cilit ne bankinen gjermane ishte utopike.

----------


## DeuS

> *Kaiser Franz: German Momentum Lost*
> 
> 9/5/2005 8:57:00 PM
> 
> On Monday, Beckenbauer told tabloid Bild: *"Its lucky we qualify automatically for the World Cup. Theres no defence, no goalscorer - just a lot of journeymen."* 
> 
> Respekte.



Ky Bekenbauri, ka shume mundesi qe te jete nje nder ato 20000 (minjte  :ngerdheshje: ) antare te rregjistruar ne kete forum! Lexon ketu qerratai dhe shkon e ben sikur merr vesh nga futbolli, andej neper gazeta! Duket qe...e frekuentoka shume debatin tone! (lol)

Mesojini shqipen edhe kok-lakres Klinsman dhe silleni te lexoje pak komentet tona...se te garantoj qe mund te keni shprese te kaloni grupin ne kete boteror!




> Kajzeri eshte mese i plote ne ato qe thote me lart.Gjeti dhe kohen e pershtashme per zgjimin e enderruesit Klinsman,venia e te cilit ne bankinen gjermane ishte utopike.


Ca llafos mer? 
M'qafsh pankreasin mo u tall!   :pa dhembe:

----------


## inter_forever

Kur  erdhi  Klisman  tek  kombetarja  polemika  midis  Kahn  dhe  Lehman  kishte  nisur  ...mendohej  qe  do  ndikonte  trajneri  i  ri  ne  ''paqen''  midis  tyre....

Perkundrazi  polemika  ditet  e  fundit  ka  perfshire  edhe  te  tjere....Bekembauer  e  quajti  ''skandaloze''  qe  ndersa  kombetarja  bente  miqesoren  me  Sllovakine  , Kahn  ishte  duke  lozur  golf....

Sot  foli  edhe  Ballack  , shok  skuadre  tek  Bayern  me  Kahnin...:
<<  Eshte  turp  qe  Oli  nuk  ishte  me  ne  ne  Slloveni ,sepse  ai  perben  nje  shembull  per  gjithe  te  rinjte  qe  aqfrohen  ne  kombetare  ...e  jo  vetem  portieret>

Me  sa  duket  shumica  ne  Gjermani  mban  anen  e  Kahn   ,  ndersa  Klisman  eshte  ne  favor  te  Lehman ....

Kombetarja  ka  shume  presion  per   trajneret  ...e  sidomos  per  Gjermanine  qe  eshte  vendi  organizator...Klisman  ka  marre  barre  te  rende  mbi  supe  ..duhet  shume  eksperience  te  perballosh  presionet  e  shtypit ...
Shifni  ca  po  i  bejne  Lipit  ne  Itali  ...e  masakruan  vetem  se  le  nje  lojtar  jashte  formacioni....

----------


## kolombi

Sot fituan ndaj afrikaneve te jugut,por me teper fituam nje lojtar te arte per te ardhmen.Podolski.
Menyra e shenimit te tre golave te sotem,tregon se ky lojtar ka klas.

----------


## bayern

Rithirret ne kombetare liberoja i BVB Christoff Metzelder. Ai i cili drejtoi mbrojtjen ne boterorin aziatik ktheht pas 3 sezonesh ne erresiren e demtimeve.



> Metzelder gets called up again
> 04.10.2005 17:23:00
> 
> 
> Metzelder called up again 
> After a break of two and a half years Borussia Dortmund defender Christoph Metzelder has been recalled to the Germany squad for the upcoming friendly matches with Turkey on October 8 and China four days later.
> Germany manager Jurgen Klinsmann named Metzelder in his 21-man squad and the 24-year-old defender will hope to make his first international appearance since February 2002. Metzelder starred in Germany's march to the 2002 World Cup final but persistent achilles tendon problems saw him spend a total of 21 months on the sidelines.


Me behet qejfi se lojtari ne fjale eshte nga te preferuarit e mi.


Gjithashtu sot u vendose edhe kreret e Grupeve ku bejne pjese deri tani GJermania, Brazili, Hollanda*, ANglia*, Spanja*, Meksika lol, Argjentina, Franca*

* -- Nqs kualifikohen.

----------

